# glocal flexicurity = παγκοσμιοτοπική ευελιξία με ασφάλεια / ευελιξασφάλεια (ΟΧΙ ελαστασφάλεια ή ευελφάλεια ή ευελισφάλεια)



## nickel (May 15, 2009)

Δύο (ή και τρεις) νεολογισμοί σε ένα! Δεν μπορούσα να σας κάνω καλύτερο δώρο για το σαββατοκύριακο.

Η *παγκοσμιοτοπικοποίηση* αποδίδει τον αγγλικό νεολογισμό *glocalisation / glocalization*:

*Glocalisation* (or *glocalization*) is a portmanteau word of _globalization_ and _localization_. By definition, the term “glocal” refers to the individual, group, division, unit, organisation, and community which is willing and able to “think globally and act locally.” The term has been used to show the human capacity to bridge scales (from local to global) and to help overcome meso-scale, bounded, "little-box" thinking. *“Glocals”* is a term often used to describe a new social class: expat managers who travel often and switch homes often, and are therefore both global and local.

Το *παγκοσμιοτοπικός* είναι μια χαρά (λίγο μακρινάρι — το *πτοπικός :) δεν έκανε), αλλά η πολύ πιο διαδεδομένη *ευελφάλεια* (από _ευελιξία_ + _ασφάλεια_, για το flexicurity) ίσως δεν είναι πολύ εύηχη. Λιγότερο ακριβής, αλλά πολύ πιο εύηχη η *ελαστασφάλεια*. Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε.


Πηχυαίος του Ριζοσπάστη:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2009)

Υπάρχουν επίσης καμιά εκατοστή ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ για την *ευελιξασφάλεια*, που μου φαίνεται ότι δείχνει σαφέστερα την προέλευσή της από την _ευελφάλεια_ και είναι ίσως μια ιδέα ακριβέστερη από την _ελαστασφάλεια_.


----------



## sarant (May 16, 2009)

Οι μεταφραστές της ΕΕ το flexicurity το αποδίδουν "ευελιξία με ασφάλεια", επειδή έκριναν ότι το "ευελφάλεια" είναι κακόηχο και θυμίζει Βεστφαλία. Τελικά φαίνεται ότι πάει να επικρατήσει ο μονολεκτικός όρος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

Ξανάρθε στη συζήτηση η _ευελφάλεια_, στο νήμα του Σαραντάκου για τη λέξη της χρονιάς (όχι για λέξη της χρονιάς, ήμαρτον!) και σκεφτόμουν ότι έχουν καταφέρει να φτιάξουν μια αγνώριστη λέξη. Δηλαδή, ενώ στο _flexicurity_ καταλαβαίνεις ποια είναι τα συνθετικά, η _ευελφάλεια_ νομίζεις ότι είναι κάποια αρχαία λέξη που ξέβρασε το κύμα ή, καλύτερα, που έφερε ο αέρας, έτσι ανάλαφρη που ηχεί, όλο «φ» και «λ». Κάτι σαν Φιλαδέλφεια με χαμηλά λιπαρά. Κάτι σαν ευήθεια που σου βγαίνει από τον αφαλό. Κάτι σουρεαλιστικό, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...νομίζεις ότι είναι κάποια αρχαία λέξη που ξέβρασε το κύμα ή, καλύτερα, που έφερε ο αέρας, έτσι ανάλαφρη που ηχεί, όλο «φ» και «λ». Κάτι σαν Φιλαδέλφεια με χαμηλά λιπαρά. Κάτι σαν ευήθεια που σου βγαίνει από τον αφαλό. Κάτι σουρεαλιστικό, πάντως.



Εμένα πάλι μου θυμίζει την alfalfa (αλφάλφα, ήμερο τριφύλλι λέει η Magenta, δεν το έχουν ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ98)...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

Ναι, υπάρχει ένα όριο στο πόσο κόβεις τις δύο λέξεις όταν τις διασταυρώνεις λεκτικά — π.χ. δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τις λέξεις _τράντος_ και _μεταφράζω_ και να βγάλεις _τραντάζω_ για να δηλώσεις τη σημασία "μεταφράζω με Trados". :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 16, 2009)

Εμένα μου θυμίζει φαλάφελ. Είμαι καλά γιατρέ μου ή μήπως πρέπει να επισκεφτώ ένα μαγαζάκι εκεί στα πέριξ του Γκαζίου για φαλαφελοθεραπεία;


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2009)

Εγώ απο την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι είναι κάτι βαθύ, αρχαίο, που ίσως σημαίνει κάτι που παθαίνουν τα ελάφια.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 5, 2010)

Για να μας βρίσκονται μέχρι να δούμε τι θα επικρατήσει, ας προσθέσουμε σ' αυτά που κυκλοφορούν και την ευελισφάλεια (με κάποια ευρήματα στο Google, μερικά από αυτά επίσημα) και την ευελασφάλεια. Το πιο δημοφιλές γκουγκλικά είναι η ελαστασφάλεια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το πιο δημοφιλές γκουγκλικά είναι η ελαστασφάλεια.


Με μετρήσεις από... Δροσιά παραμένει πρώτη η _ευελφάλεια_, και αλταβιστικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Με μετρήσεις από... Δροσιά παραμένει πρώτη η _ευελφάλεια_, και αλταβιστικά.



Την ευελφάλεια δεν την μέτρησα καν. Πήγε κατευθείαν στον Καιάδα...


----------



## psifio (Feb 5, 2010)

Για τους όρους glocal και glocalization ο Νίκος Δεμερτζής έχει προτείνει τους όρους πλανητοπικό και πλανητοπισμός, με την έννοια ότι αφορούν τη διαπλοκή του πλανητικού με το τοπικό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2010)

Ευχ! Το _πλανητοπικός_ είναι ωραίο — το _πλανητο-_ δένει με το _τοπικός_ και κάνει συντομότερο και πιο εύηχο επίθετο. To _πλανητοπισμός_ αντιστοιχεί στο _glocalism_ και το _glocalization_ πρέπει να είναι _πλανητοπικοποίηση_.


----------



## psifio (Feb 5, 2010)

Στις σημειώσεις στο τέλος του άρθρου κάνει την αντιστοίχιση όπως τη μεταφέρω, αλλά ίσως πρόκειται για αβλεψία -- αυτό που λες είναι πιο λογικό.




> Εξ ου και οι όροι «πλανητοπικό»– glocal και πλανητοπισμός ( glocalization ).


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2010)

Πολλοί μεταφράζουν το -_ization_ με τον -_ισμό_ που έχουμε στον _εκσυγχρονισμό_, _εξελληνισμό_. Δυστυχώς, έτσι αποκλείουν τη δυνατότητα διάκρισης στην περίπτωση που στην αγγλική έχουμε και όρο σε -_ism_.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 23, 2012)

Η λέξη-τέρας, ξανάρθε στην επικαιρότητα και ο Δερβενιώτης σχολιάζει: http://derveniotis.wordpress.com/


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2012)

Ναι, την ανέφερε η Διαμαντοπούλου στη χθεσινή εκδήλωση.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 1, 2012)

Προσωπικά, καθαρά προσωπικά, τα παραπάνω μού φαίνονται απίστευτα άσχημα. Μέχρι να χαραχτούν με θεσμικό τρόπο σε πέτρα, προτιμώ να χρησιμοποιώ ό,τι χρησιμοποιούσα ως τώρα: "ευελιξία με ασφάλεια". Δείτε και τι ωραία λειτουργεί στην πράξη σε αυτό το κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Προσωπικά, καθαρά προσωπικά, τα παραπάνω μού φαίνονται απίστευτα άσχημα. Μέχρι να χαραχτούν με θεσμικό τρόπο σε πέτρα, προτιμώ να χρησιμοποιώ ό,τι χρησιμοποιούσα ως τώρα: "ευελιξία με ασφάλεια". Δείτε και τι ωραία λειτουργεί στην πράξη σε αυτό το κείμενο.



Πόσο μου αρέσει ένα απλό +1.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 1, 2012)

Διάβασα τις παραπάνω αναρτήσεις και το αντίστοιχο άρθρο και συμφωνώ ότι τέτοια υβρίδια δύσκολα θα περάσουν στα λεξικά και δυσκολότερα στο στόμα του κόσμου. Ναι, η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται, αλλά οι νεόκοπες λέξεις για να ριζώσουν εύκολα θα πρέπει να είναι εύηχες. Και μόνο το ότι γεννήθηκαν τρεις τέσσερις παράλληλες μ' αυτή λέξεις (ευελισφάλεια, ασφαλιξία, ευελιξασφάλεια ή ο,τι άλλο δεν θυμάμαι), νομίζω ότι δηλώνει την αποτυχία της.
Στην αγγλική γλώσσα η πρώτη τέτοια λέξη που έμαθα ήταν η ''smog'' [sm(oke)+(f)og]. Έκτοτε συνάντησα αρκετά εύστοχους συνδυασμούς, αλλά και θαυμαστά υβρίδια, που ονοματίζουν αντίστοιχα βιολογικά, όπως li-ger (διασταύρωση λιονταριού με τίγρη) και li-ger-on (διασταύρωση του προηγούμενου με λιοντάρι)!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2012)

Για τον λίγρη, και στη Λεξιλογία: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6814


----------



## pidyo (May 27, 2012)

Ευασφάλεια η κατά Πάσχον απόδοση της ταλαίπωρης flexicurity, και βλέπει πως έχει ήδη κάμποσα γκουγκλίσματα. Ας αφήσουμε κατά μέρος το πραγματολογικό λάθος (ο Πάσχος αποδίδει τον όρο στη Διαμαντοπούλου) κι ας σχολιάσουμε την απόδοση: πιο εύηχη από την φρικτή ευαλφάλεια, αλλά ακόμη πιο αδιαφανής ετυμολογικά από την ευελφάλεια και με σοβαρό κίνδυνο παρερμηνείας (ευασφάλεια: ευ+ασφάλεια = η καλή ασφάλεια). Απορρίπτεται με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Θα έλεγα ότι το +1 (στην απόρριψη) ως εκ περισσού το καταθέτω. (Φαντάζομαι ότι θα ίσχυε και το «ως εκ Περισσού».)


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2012)

Αντιπαθώ Αντιπάσχω; Αφού δεν μπορώ να πω συν ένα (συμπάσχω με τον Πάσχο) σε αυτό τουλάχιστον. 
Μπλιάχ και στην ευασφάλεια. Πάσχει. 
Έχω, λέγετε. Εδώ οι καλές ασφάλειες! Δώσε, κόσμε, ανασφάλειες και πάρε ευασφάλειες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2012)

Από το Ορόγραμμα 104:

*flexicurity *=> *ευελικτασφάλεια*
.
Ύστερα από άρθρο πρωινής εφημερίδας που τέθηκε υπόψη της ΕΛΕΤΟ από την *Χριστίνα Καπράνου *(στέλεχος του ΕΛΟΤ), το οποίο αναφερόταν στον όρο *ευελφάλεια *ως απόδοση του αγγλικού όρου *flexicurity*, έγινε σχετική συζήτηση στο ΓΕΣΥ.
Ο όρος *ευελφάλεια *σχηματίζεται με *σύμμειξη *λέξεων:*ευέλ*-ικτη +ασ-*φάλεια > **ευελφάλεια*​_ανάλογα _με τον σχηματισμό του αγγλικού όρου:*flexi*-ble se-*curity > **flexicurity*​.
Αν και ο σχηματισμός της *σύμμειξης *είναι επιτρεπτός στην 〈Ορολογία〉 και αποτελεί ειδος _γενικευμένης σύνθεσης_, δεν προτιμάται σε περιπτώσεις όπου μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί επιτυχώς η *κανονικη σύνθεση*. Εν προκειμένω, προβλημάτισε ιδιαίτερα η αδιαφάνεια του όρου *ευελφάλεια *(που ούτε *ευελιξία *ούτε *ασφάλεια *«θυμίζει») και αποφασίστηκε να εφαρμοστεί ο «_Αναλογικός Κανόνας_», αλλά με όρο ο οποίος προκύπτει από *κανονική σύνθεση *και όχι από *σύμμειξη*. Τέτοιος όρος είναι ο όρος *ευελικτασφάλεια*. Ενισχυτικό παράδεγμα της επιλογής αυτής αναφέρθηκε ο επιτυχής και ήδη καθιερωμένος οικονομικός όρος *στασιμοπληθωρισμός*. Ώστε το ΓΕΣΥ υιοθετεί:*flexicurity *=> *ευελικτασφάλεια*​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Ορόγραμμα 104 said:


> Ο όρος *ευελφάλεια *σχηματίζεται με *σύμμειξη *λέξεων:*ευέλ*-ικτη +ασ-*φάλεια > **ευελφάλεια*​_ανάλογα _με τον σχηματισμό του αγγλικού όρου:*flexi*-ble se-*curity > **flexicurity*​



Πώς σχηματίζεται, τελικά, ο αγγλικός όρος; Η γουίκη δίνει _Flexicurity (a portmanteau of flexibility and security)_, που είναι και το πραγματικο περιεχόμενο του όρου. Ευελιξία *και* ασφάλεια. Ο όρος flexible security χρησιμοποιείται διαφορετικά (για να καταδείξει τους διαφορετικούς βαθμούς ασφάλειας και την ευελιξία στην αντιμετώπιση κινδύνων). Επομένως, τι σημαίνει ευέλικτη ασφάλεια; Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια παρεξήγηση εδώ;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2012)

Πάντως δεν δίνεται καμία περαιτέρω επεξήγηση. Έβαλα το κείμενο ακριβώς όπως περιέχεται στο Ορόγραμμα. Πολύ πιθανό το ενδεχόμενο να έχει γίνει παρεξήγηση από την ΕΛΕΤΟ, καθότι εδώ δεν μνημονεύεται συγκεκριμένη πηγή για τον ορισμό (όπως γίνεται, και πρέπει να γίνεται, κατά κανόνα με την οροδοσία).


----------



## Themis (Jun 16, 2012)

Ομονοώ με τον Δόκτορα. Ο όρος σχηματίζεται από το ευελιξία+ασφάλεια. _Δεν _σημαίνει ένα είδος ασφάλειας, σημαίνει τον συνδυασμό των δύο αυτών στοιχείων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχουν επίσης καμιά εκατοστή ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ για την *ευελιξασφάλεια*, που μου φαίνεται ότι δείχνει σαφέστερα την προέλευσή της από την _ευελφάλεια_ και είναι ίσως μια ιδέα ακριβέστερη από την _ελαστασφάλεια_.



Έχουμε πει ότι, αν θέλουμε σύμμειξη με διαφάνεια για την _ευελιξία με ασφάλεια_, ο δόκιμος όρος είναι *ευελιξασφάλεια*.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Στο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012), και στο μέρος που (υπάρχει σε κάθε τεύχος τού ΔΕΟΝ και) φέρει τον εξαιρετικά φιλόδοξο τίτλο «Ξενόγλωσσοι νεολογισμοί προς αντικατάσταση», για το _flexicurity_ προτείνεται ο όρος *ελαστική ασφάλιση*. Δεν συμφωνείτε κι εσείς ότι εδώ ένας δίλεκτος όρος με 2η λέξη την «ασφάλιση» είναι παραπλανητικός και λανθασμένος;


----------



## Themis (Oct 29, 2012)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, Ζαζ. Την "ελαστική ασφάλιση" σαν απόδοση του flexicurity τη θεωρώ _σοβαρότατο _μεταφραστικό λάθος.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 29, 2012)

Themis said:


> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, Ζαζ. Την "ελαστική ασφάλιση" σαν απόδοση του flexicurity τη θεωρώ _σοβαρότατο _μεταφραστικό λάθος.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.


----------

